# Scammed by Dragon Ordnance



## Jawey (Jul 4, 2021)

Dragon Ordnance Scam​They were and are a sponsor on several forums. Sold me literally snake oil, not even underdosed gear. Completely bunk. I ordered 5 vials of 100mg tren base and 100mg test base mixed per ML. So every ml i would be getting 100mg of both un estered tren and test in me. I pinned .5cc the first day because that's a lot for most people. I know how I get on tren ace and test base. felt nothing. Thought maybe it wasn't enough. pinned 1 cc, nothing the again. And the 1.5 cc from a different vial just to make sure. Nothing.

Dragon Ordnance wise ass owner, had the audacity to say i'm stupid for complaining for not "feeling it" I'm sorry, either you are ignorant or just not cut out to be a rep if you think I can be calm as a Buddhist monk in the gym when I want to kill anyone I think is looking at me funny on tren ace when i'm in the zone at the gym. And he never reached out to be privately with me PMing him first before posting about it.

He slandered me and basically called me some idiot who is trying to complain for not feeling something. I'm not talking about taking 25mg of var. It fucking 150mg of unestered tren and test at once.... Do not order from these guys and warn anyone who is at any board.


----------



## rexwal (Jul 4, 2021)

Dragon Ordnance reviews​Dragon ordnance has mixed reviews at best and complaints all over the internet. Last I heard somebody had tested the raws for several products and two of them came back as test. The buy carries himself like a douche and should be banned from all of the forums for this bullshit.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 4, 2021)

I’ve made that mistake before, I didn’t get anything out of it. Colonial Labs was another issue too.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 4, 2021)

DO, Purple Panda, MonkeyKing, whatever else they are going by I have always been wary of them.  Definitely mixed reviews but word is they supply a lot of UGLs with raws. I do not know if this is true.
I personally don't like their lax security and how they handle their domestic side.  Lots of busts and bad gear.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jul 4, 2021)

There's only about 2  open sources I would deal with that have a great rep also test their products. The rest forget it,  some boards censor negative comments or ban them all together. A banner ad is the first sign to stay away. It's a crap shoot but if you do your due diligence they are there


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 4, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> There's only about 2  open sources I would deal with that have a great rep also test their products. The rest forget it,  some boards censor negative comments or ban them all together. A banner ad is the first sign to stay away. It's a crap shoot but if you do your due diligence they are there


about right but even then I've seen the good ones disappear or have issues


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 4, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Probably a reason I've never heard of them


You aren't missing out IMO. Ive seen the good and bad reviews and never thought once about ordering from them under any of their names.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jul 4, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> about right but even then I've seen the good ones disappear or have issues


Well that's the circle of life with sources not all but most. Very few go out the right way


----------



## blundig (Jul 5, 2021)

It has got to be the easiest audience to scam with the least repercussions. Tailor made for criminal enterprise.


----------



## AlienAgent (Jul 6, 2021)

blundig said:


> It has got to be the easiest audience to scam with the least repercussions. Tailor made for criminal enterprise.


We can thank our mentally deficient, moral crusader politicians for creating this environment! 

Wouldnt it be nice to just walk into a pharmacy and pick out everything you want, get help from a pharmacist, and walk out with real deal, human pharma grade pure products, at a reasonable price?


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Jul 6, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> some boards censor negative comments or ban them all together. A banner ad is the first sign to stay away. It's a crap shoot but if you do your due diligence they are there


These type boards ban any and all competition to their backed/banner boys. if you say anything negative about their prices too, you are banned. It used to make me cringe seeing the MODs saying "great prices$, gtg" .. it's a easy crowd to pray upon. 100 POS posts you think "ok seems good" but you dont see the 500 deleted posts.
Best,
MuscleMedicineMD


----------



## 69nites (Jul 6, 2021)

MuscleMedicineMD said:


> These type boards ban any and all competition to their backed/banner boys. if you say anything negative about their prices too, you are banned. It used to make me cringe seeing the MODs saying "great prices$, gtg" .. it's a easy crowd to pray upon. 100 POS posts you think "ok seems good" but you dont see the 500 deleted posts.
> Best,
> MuscleMedicineMD


Yeah there are some scumbag dudes out there. Even some that would write out testimonials to try to get someone to post on their behalf. You'd be able to spot it easily if you're in the know and can recognize patterns in writing styles.


----------



## Jackstups (Jul 6, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> Have to do your own research, and reading. My friend


I've been researching and reading here for years and I cant figure it out. lol. I had  good experiences with the sources I've used but still don't Feel 100% warm and fuzzy with a source yet.


----------



## AlienAgent (Jul 6, 2021)

Jackstups said:


> I've been researching and reading here for years and I cant figure it out. lol. I had  good experiences with the sources I've used but still don't Feel 100% warm and fuzzy with a source yet.


It seems harder to find a legit source now than 20 years ago. It almost seems like regardless of what you see or read elsewhere, if it's an online source nobody here is positive on it, but can't point you towards a legit one. The law has really turned this into a toxic situation. Nobody can trust anyone or anything.


----------



## rawdeal (Jul 6, 2021)

Jackstups said:


> I've been researching and reading here for years and I cant figure it out. lol. I had  good experiences with the sources I've used but still don't Feel 100% warm and fuzzy with a source yet.


Your Joined date says you haven't been *here* for years, so that must mean in the boards community in general(?) That is unfortunate, but almost a requirement before the warm+fuzzies have come for a few of us lucky ones.

It may be the best approach is to take whatever time you need to sense that a given board is reliable, then spend enough time there to build your confidence in that board and the board's confidence in you, then see if that works.

There are some good sources out there somewhere, some who have been around 20 yrs, with repeat customers for 20 yrs, but they didn't get that way by being impatient ... and they're unlikely to deal with people who appear impatient .

An un-pleasing answer, maybe, but sometimes patience is the quickest way.


----------



## Jackstups (Jul 6, 2021)

I've been a member of this board for about 4 years. A little while back I had trouble getting signed in and ended up just creating a new account


----------



## rawdeal (Jul 6, 2021)

Not trying to be a bitch, but something like that may interrupt the recognition factor a member might build on this, or some other, board.  Join dates, post counts, what people learn about you from your posts, possible recognition from proven well known members who came before you ... it all adds up.

Hope you get to that comfort zone you're seeking.


----------



## Jackstups (Jul 7, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> Not trying to be a bitch, but something like that may interrupt the recognition factor a member might build on this, or some other, board.  Join dates, post counts, what people learn about you from your posts, possible recognition from proven well known members who came before you ... it all adds up.
> 
> Hope you get to that comfort zone you're seeking.


Makes perfect sense. I'm sure I could figure out how to get into my old account but I wasn't very active. Just read a lot.


----------



## rawdeal (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm getting dizzy.  Could whoever is whoever on this board plz pm all Staph members asap before this spreads to other threads?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 7, 2021)

Jawey said:


> They were and are a sponsor on several forums. Sold me literally snake oil, not even underdosed gear. Completely bunk. I ordered 5 vials of 100mg tren base and 100mg test base mixed per ML. So every ml i would be getting 100mg of both un estered tren and test in me. I pinned .5cc the first day because that's a lot for most people. I know how I get on tren ace and test base. felt nothing. Thought maybe it wasn't enough. pinned 1 cc, nothing the again. And the 1.5 cc from a different vial just to make sure. Nothing.
> 
> Dragon Ordnance wise ass owner, had the audacity to say i'm stupid for complaining for not "feeling it" I'm sorry, either you are ignorant or just not cut out to be a rep if you think I can be calm as a Buddhist monk in the gym when I want to kill anyone I think is looking at me funny on tren ace when i'm in the zone at the gym. And he never reached out to be privately with me PMing him first before posting about it.
> 
> He slandered me and basically called me some idiot who is trying to complain for not feeling something. I'm not talking about taking 25mg of var. It fucking 150mg of unestered tren and test at once.... Do not order from these guys and warn anyone who is at any board.


Your "Feelz" review doesn't mean anything these days. With the HPLC testing that's available to us I pretty much skip over posts with nothing backing up the complaints. Knowing that testing is available that would either prove or disprove your accusations I've got to say that you're the one teetering on the verge of slander.
A couple of months back there was a guy claiming to be a long time vet and user of AAS. This was in a 24hreup.biz thread at meso. The member claimed he started the ugl's D-Bol @20mg and went up to 100mg/ed of D-Bol and FELT nothing. The board gave him the different options as far as who to send samples to for testing. 
The member sent 2 tabs and the first came in at 23mg and the second tab came in at 22mg. Its that simple. I've seen Dragon Ordance have issues. I've seen him make good after owing a member $1500 plus. He's a Purple Panda reseller. 
I've known Panda for many years. We've had online fights having to do with his not being available to handle customer issues. He's been through several reps who served as a buffer but who, back when, knew nothing and couldn't answer anything. 

Panda is a white kid from South Florida. I say "Kid" because he pretty much was when he decided to leave his Country behind and give buyers in the USA an English speaking alternative. He's got balls. Shortly before Covid hit I was making plans with Pandas Right Hand Man. We were going to visit panda and he was going to give me a tour of his facilities. I was going to report back. It was going to be epic. Hopefully the trip will happen at some point.

Panda can't come home...ever. If the feds caught wind of his return he'd be arrested as soon as his feet hit US soil. The life of an international drug Trafficker. Very romantic.

As far as Pandas reach in our Community is concerned? There are guys who have no idea that they are using pandas raws to homebrew. Someone mentioned they heard a lot of ugl's use Panda as their raw powder supplier? This is all very true. There are ugl's who won't admit to being customers of pandas. They would rather there be an air of mystery surrounding their raw supplier. As if there's a special top tier supplier of raws only available to the top labs. 
That, or once in a while a lab trying to put some distance between them and the rest of the pack will claim to have a connection for Russian Raws. They very well may be buying from a Russian supplier. I guarantee that the raws originated in China. Then there's the lab that somehow has the connect for raws  used by Pfizers. Please.

I can't give a  for sure % of ugl's that either buy direct from Panda or buy from a panda reseller. I can, however, hazard a guess. I would put the # at something like 7 out of 10 ugl's in the Community. May seem high, but why wouldn't ugl's use them? If there's a long time...10 year old ugl that has his pre ORD powder supplier then he's good. Not many of those guys around. 
All other ugl's....Panda tests his raws. He can undercut any other powder suppliers. He has the advantage of speaking English. Panda is that big.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jul 7, 2021)

I love @biggerben692000 stories,
It's like sitting in an old cottage by the fire listening to grandpa tell old war stories while sipping hot coco during a cold winter storm out in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## Jin (Jul 7, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> Your "Feelz" review doesn't mean anything these days. With the HPLC testing that's available to us I pretty much skip over posts with nothing backing up the complaints. Knowing that testing is available that would either prove or disprove your accusations I've got to say that you're the one teetering on the verge of slander.
> A couple of months back there was a guy claiming to be a long time vet and user of AAS. This was in a 24hreup.biz thread at meso. The member claimed he started the ugl's D-Bol @20mg and went up to 100mg/ed of D-Bol and FELT nothing. The board gave him the different options as far as who to send samples to for testing.
> The member sent 2 tabs and the first came in at 23mg and the second tab came in at 22mg. Its that simple. I've seen Dragon Ordance have issues. I've seen him make good after owing a member $1500 plus. He's a Purple Panda reseller.
> I've known Panda for many years. We've had online fights having to do with his not being available to handle customer issues. He's been through several reps who served as a buffer but who, back when, knew nothing and couldn't answer anything.
> ...


Wow. And I always clowned on the dude because of the ridiculous name


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 7, 2021)

I learned something today.  As long as I've been around this world it goes so much deeper and broader than I'll ever know.  

Likely a good thing.


----------



## BustaCapps (Jul 7, 2021)

[mention]biggerben692000 [/mention] you sir need to write a book!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Jul 8, 2021)

BustaCapps said:


> [mention]biggerben692000 [/mention] you sir need to write a book!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you just hit the REPLY button, it'll look like this and the person will get a notification that you responded to their post.


----------



## LightningLeg (Jul 13, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I’ve made that mistake before, I didn’t get anything out of it. Colonial Labs was another issue too.


What was your issue with colonial labs?


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 13, 2021)

LightningLeg said:


> What was your issue with colonial?


I believe it was underdosed. Blood levels were above natural, but well below where they should have been for dose.

My first post here everyone was calling me a shill for mentioning my source, though my first post was complaining about it.


----------



## LightningLeg (Jul 13, 2021)

Hmm I didn’t know that was frowned upon, I’m not exactly a forum vet so that’s good to know.  Have you gotten bloodwork with other gear? I’ve got two different batches from colonial recently and tested them both with Roidtest kits and they came back great, but I know those are to be taken with a grain of salt. They definitely have a floater issue though.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 22, 2021)

AlienAgent said:


> It seems harder to find a legit source now than 20 years ago. It almost seems like regardless of what you see or read elsewhere, if it's an online source nobody here is positive on it, but can't point you towards a legit one. The law has really turned this into a toxic situation. Nobody can trust anyone or anything.



There are still a few that are trustworthy, legit and professional.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 15, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> There are still a few that are trustworthy, legit and professional.


Thanks for the "EDIT" @CJ275; don't want to be incriminating.


----------

